# Driver questions...



## Andone4128 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi, I just recently started getting into golf and have been practicing at a few driving ranges. For me it's a great stress reliever. I was wondering what brand of driver I should look into getting. 

I'm hoping for something cheap to practice on before moving to the expensive equipment. Something in the $20-50 dollar range would be perfect.


Also, I recently purchased a $50 club from a retailer a week ago, and after 3 sessions, the head broke right off. I think it was made of wood or something, so maybe a suggested driver that ISN'T made of wood would be nice? 

Thanks for the help in advance guys!


-Pat


----------

